# Please pull off your reflectors!



## FalloutMan (Jun 27, 2005)

To all the new people out there:
Please remove all the reflectors from your bikes including the ones on the spokes and in your pedals before you ride on the trails. They WILL come off by themselves and most likely on the trails that we sometimes have to fight hard to keep open. Found this one on a hike today on a popular place for new people since its fairly level.


----------



## luKiMki (Aug 22, 2011)

aye aye capitaine p sorry really childish 19 year old here)


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

Bought my bike, and just rode. My buddy on our first ride was knocking on another person in our group. Went home that day and yanked them all off. Never even thought about it, but glad I did.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree with your assertion that reflectors suck, but some folks feel safer with them on. Some folks ride with kids whose bikes are reflector equipped for good reason. Don't make them feel bad, or embarrassed, and let them ride what they ride!


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

Adults = yes
kids = no


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

jake01 said:


> Adults = yes
> kids = no


Yes to both!

BUT I use commercial reflector tape(With lights) instead. It's DANGEROUS out there


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

My LBS actually asket me if I wanted 'em on my new Santa Cruz as they were assembling it...

They are just reflective stickers... But I'm glad they asked!

Haven't run reflectors since '97!


----------



## c854runner (May 9, 2011)

Dirt trails no reflectors, for my campus bike i plan ahead for the night ride with more visible clothing and lights. Shouldn't be a need for a reflector. Never seem to do much in the day anyways.


----------



## Locojay (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm, I hit light trails on my way home from work while riding my commuter to keep things interesting. It has lights and reflectors. I thought about pulling off the reflectors but decided it's way safer with them on. So I've made it part of my regular maintenance to make sure they are properly attached and do my best to make sure I don't lose any on the trail. Just over 1,000 miles on this bike this year and I still have all of them.

Except for the pedal reflectors. Too much of a pain, I always manage to lose those so I did pull those off.


----------



## wanderingdave (Jul 29, 2011)

I've actually been thinking about putting mine back on. I'd rather not get hit by a car. My safety comes way before the off chance that my reflector comes off. Screw that


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

c854runner said:


> Dirt trails no reflectors, for my campus bike i plan ahead for the night ride with more visible clothing and lights. Shouldn't be a need for a reflector. Never seem to do much in the day anyways.


+1 on that !


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Most of what I see are the pedal reflectors. Try a night ride to see how many are really lining the trails.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Use reflective tape instead. You get the safety without the dork factor.

Lightweights Stealth Tape Reflectors - Commuter Savings


----------



## Mattlikestobike (Nov 1, 2010)

i personally dont see the point of even using reflectors on pedals.. just due to that the part it self is very small.. I would rather just sew on a huge reflector on the back of my backpack, that way people can make you out better at night.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

Collect them to make Trail Art on trees.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If your bike only sees trail use, take them off.

If you think you'll ride in road or street traffic in low light times, add some more reflectors to your clothing too. And install lights when you actually ride in low light conditions.

... It would be hard to install reflectors on my pedals ...


----------



## 6milliondollarman (Dec 24, 2004)

If you're riding your bike on trails EXCLUSIVELY, it's highly advisable to remove the reflectors, especially on technical terrain. Case in point: a rider in our group was going down an easy slope over some roots and the reflector from the front wheel flew off and straight up, hitting him in the eye under his sunglasses. Mind you, this is a freak accident, but it did happen. Reflectors will work their way loose from the constant jerking, pounding, vibrations of the tires and will end up as trail debris. Running over reflectors can cause them to shatter and those pesky sharp pieces will lay patiently next to a rock or rut, waiting to ambush a tire. They'll wait for years if they have to.

If you only ride in the city/campus/neighborhood for commuting, it's OK to leave your reflectors on, but keep in mind that it's NOT enough to make you visible to others in dim light conditions. Reflective tape, bright clothing, and lights are essential.

If you do a mixture of both trail and urban, ditch the reflectors and invest a few bucks on reflective tape/stickers instead. Despite the evolution of the bicycle over the past few decades, it seems that bike reflectors are the only bike "part" that has never evolved. One of life's many mysteries...


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

I get your trail point folks. But to say reflectors don't work is kind’a bad advice :bluefrown:. I always see reflectors going around and around.

I specifically recall them, because I always ask myself the same question: Why they don't synchronized their reflectors? It would look so much cooler... :ihih:


----------



## Lurker! (May 31, 2011)

I'd pull em off EXCEPT, from time to time, I ride on roads. $110 fine for not having them on, and in the big city, the cops don't mess around. 

It's all our responsibilities to keep the trails clean. If you see trash, pick it up.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^Yep^^*



gmcttr said:


> Most of what I see are the pedal reflectors. Try a night ride to see how many are really lining the trails.


Night riding on trails is pretty cool when there are lots of reflectors.

Ken


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

wanderingdave said:


> I've actually been thinking about putting mine back on. I'd rather not get hit by a car. My safety comes way before the off chance that my reflector comes off. Screw that


+1

My clipless pedals don't have reflectors and none of the other reflectors have come off in 2000 miles of All Mountain riding. If you ever ride on the road in the evening or morning, have some sort of reflectors on you and your bike. Its okay to take reflectors off but replace them with something before riding near cars in low light.


----------



## Piloto (Aug 17, 2011)

+1 for the reflective tape. I have this strategically placed on the bike, and it lights up like a Christmas tree with car headlights. The tape does not come off without a sandblaster.

Took off the cheap plastic ones, put the tape on, and never looked back.


----------



## pkmffl (Jun 26, 2011)

I lost 2 of the pedal reflectors on the first ride on my new bike before I really even realized they were on there. Got home and immediately stripped the remaining reflectors off the bike. I carry lights in case it gets dark on the way home but I don't see the point of having reflectors on the pedals when they aren't even screwed on. They just slip in and out too easily for me to trust that they will stay on when riding the trail and provide any sort of safety on the way back.


----------



## benvaage (Aug 29, 2011)

reflectors look terrible too!


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

I thought those marked the a two way trail


----------



## pepethetimid (Aug 29, 2011)

benvaage said:


> reflectors look terrible too!


Don't hate the bling! 

I do think that they make a MTB look cheap, but I make my kids keep theirs on for safety. It has been sooo hot here we are always riding at dusk or dawn.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

It's worth mentioning that some states require reflectors on bikes or riders for them to be legally ridden at night.


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a small clamp on reflector on the front, and one on the back, did not install the wheel ones. I run eggbeaters on the more trail bike, flats on my "path" bike.

Don't have a dedicated "trail" bike, both of the bikes see the road from time to time, and it is the law around here to have reflectors (although I have never heard of anyone getting harassed about it)

I would rather remain highly visible, if I am on the road and it is a little darker out, (without my camelbak and biking shoes, that have reflective parts), better than being run over.

If you find junk and garbage on the trails pick it up and throw it in the can at the trailhead, or take it home. 

Blueliner


----------



## bakly (May 31, 2011)

My stock wellgo pedals' reflectors fell off on the first ride and I didn't even realize til the next day... 

I seem to have issues hitting lots of rocks and roots while pedaling (especially uphill). Is it normal or something I'll learn to avoid when I get better?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Riding among rocks and roots, you need to be aware of where they are and sometimes adjust your pedaling accordingly. Almost every ride, I actually end up ratcheting at some point: pedal backwards a little to avoid an obstacle and position the pedals for another push.


----------



## bakly (May 31, 2011)

perttime said:


> Riding among rocks and roots, you need to be aware of where they are and sometimes adjust your pedaling accordingly. Almost every ride, I actually end up ratcheting at some point: pedal backwards a little to avoid an obstacle and position the pedals for another push.


Cool I was doing that a little without thinking about it last time out. Thanks for the tip! I can avoid the stuff downhill pretty good now, but still have trouble going uphill and over tall stuff.

I've seen quite a few pedal reflectors out in the wild. I'll start picking them up to help it stay green out there. Wish someone would discard a FS bike out there for me to clean up


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

maxkimber said:


> I get your trail point folks. But to say reflectors don't work is kind'a bad advice :bluefrown:. I always see reflectors going around and around.
> 
> I specifically recall them, because I always ask myself the same question: Why they don't synchronized their reflectors? It would look so much cooler... :ihih:


I tried that when I was a kid, but one wheelie later and they were back out of sync.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

if you ride at night, especially on roads, using reflectors or reflective gear/tape is gonna be a good idea. 

that being said, ive been thinking of taking the flag and whiprod off of my bike. i dont cross any driveways on the way to the trail anymore and my buddy Dave told me it looks noobish.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Reflectors off. Think of all the extra weight.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Just think of how much cooler it is when you ride past someone and they think what noob, he has reflectors still on and you proceed to smoke on the trail. :thumbsup:


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine will be off tomorrow. Thanks for the tip


----------



## bikeman1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ripped mine off couple of months ago.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

my aftermarket pedals and wheels didn't come with reflectors. They do always come off though. For night riding, I just use a rear blinker and a 250 Lumen light up front. 

anyways, thing of all the grams you can save by removing those things!
they wreck your ride with extra rotational weight on the wheels anyways
they're placed on your wheels in one goofy spot that can make cornering terrible


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

totally agree with reflective tape/stickers. My trail bike has no reflectors currently, but I'll be putting some tape on it since I've been riding the roads to/from the trails lately. I use lights, but I just want the extra visibility from adding some reflective tape, especially from the side.

My commuter bike is decked out. Reflective tape/stickers all over it. I've got a blinkie rope light wrapped around the frame. I've got my blinkie tail light and I use my Magicshine on the front. Drivers give me more space at night than they do during the day, so there's no doubt in my mind that lighting my bike up like a UFO works.

I'm building a new commuter from the ground up. I'm building it from an On-One Pompetamine frame with glow-in-the-dark paint. I'm building up some inexpensive custom wheels, and I'll be getting the Velocity Dyad rims with the black reflective finish. The Deep V's have more surface area, but they're just too hipster for me. I'll be putting full fenders on it, and those will get covered with reflective tape. I'm also tempted to get some hokey spokes because blinking lights just grab attention better.


----------



## mkb77 (Aug 26, 2011)

+1 on reflectors making the bike look cheap, but I want some sort of reflector on my bike for night riding around town.


----------



## 3PunchCombo (Aug 24, 2011)

Just picked up my first (real) bike yesterday. I asked the shop owner to take off the ones on the spokes. He went a head and took the pedal ones off too, knowing that they wouldn't stay on.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I almost never ride on pavement, so the only reflector on my bike is a strip on my saddle bag. My jacket has reflective piping. It's very Tron. 
My son's bike only has the front and rear reflectors but he also only rides during the day and mostly on dirt... He's only six.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

High visibility is important for low light/dark, as a driver there have been many times where I could barely see a rider...quite scary. If you can make it up via other means then should be good to go though.



CarolinaLL6 said:


> Reflectors off. Think of all the extra weight.


hehe I was thinking of rotational mass for the wheel reflectors.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I have some DOT reflective tape on my commuter bike. I got a 18" strip of it for $2, and it is enough to do the front fork, the seat stays, and wrap around the seat post. It's much brighter than any reflectors I've used, and it's rated to last at least 7 years and withstand pressure washing. I don't have anything on my mountain bike since I avoid riding it on the road if possible. Maybe I should add some tape just in case though.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

I took the front/rear reflectors off my bike and replaced them with head/tail lights. But other than that...sorry guys (not really) my bike does double duty as commuter and trail bike because I don't see the need for two separate bikes right now. I leave for work at 3:30 am and travel along 5 miles of highway with a small shoulder, no street lights, and a speed limit of 70 MPH. 
If you think I'm gonna take my reflectors off just on the odd chance one "might" fall off on the trail you need to share what you're smoking because I'm jealous. The wheel and pedal reflectors stay.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

Haligan78 said:


> I took the front/rear reflectors off my bike and replaced them with head/tail lights. But other than that...sorry guys (not really) my bike does double duty as commuter and trail bike because I don't see the need for two separate bikes right now. I leave for work at 3:30 am and travel along 5 miles of highway with a small shoulder, no street lights, and a speed limit of 70 MPH.
> If you think I'm gonna take my reflectors off just on the odd chance one "might" fall off on the trail you need to share what you're smoking because I'm jealous. The wheel and pedal reflectors stay.


I'm your case you def need to keep them on


----------



## jeremy_c (Aug 31, 2011)

I rode at West Branch State Park today in Ohio and saw three reflectors from pedals. All in sections with rock or roots. I am guessing the rider had a low foot over terrian they should have had an equal stance on? I ride on roads w/the family as well as trails. I need my reflectors :-/


----------



## glint (Sep 14, 2011)

IMO well-built and well-installed reflectors are OK, and living in a 3-cars-per-household city with narrow, poorly maintained streets is a bad place to be unseen. Granted, reflectors need maintenance like everything else... My 2005 XC bike still has its original reflectors on it (wheels+pedals), and it's seen loads of rough terrain and high speed accidents. And now that I've said that, they will fly off and leave permanent scars as soon as I forget I wrote this.


----------



## MTBatonRougeDude (Sep 15, 2011)

i use my bike on road a lot so I'm gonna have to keep mine on there


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

That's the first thing I do whenever I get a new mountain bike, along with the plastic shield behind the cassette. I don't really ride on the street, but if I did ride at night I would have a headlight/taillight and just wear a reflective armband.


----------



## firstRWD (Sep 16, 2011)

I think I really dig the idea of the reflective tape. I won't worry about it on my MTB because I don't ever plan to ride it other than trails, but I'm gonna get some for my beater road bike now. Thanks for the tip, tape guys!


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

When I bought my bike it didn't equipped with reflector.
so I use an LED light for night riding.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

We went for a night ride the other night and saw what seemed like 40 pedal reflectors littered along about 6 miles of trail. Funny, we don't notice em during the day.


----------



## Hardluckhero (Jun 4, 2010)

OK, I'll take off the reflectors. But, can I keep my kickstand on?


----------



## gigerrider (Sep 9, 2011)

I pulled mine off last night after reading this thread


----------



## got6ponies (Sep 16, 2011)

more pictures of the junk on the trails, and on the side of the road, would make the case!
:thumbsup:


----------



## rjackh (Sep 17, 2011)

i think they look bad anyways


----------



## mhoran89 (Oct 29, 2008)

Mattlikestobike said:


> i personally dont see the point of even using reflectors on pedals.. just due to that the part it self is very small.. I would rather just sew on a huge reflector on the back of my backpack, that way people can make you out better at night.


Good point with the backpack, however on a street the bobbing motion a set of pedals with reflectors make is extremely distinctive, and screams "I am a biker, don't hit me!"

The little reflectors on the front and rear really don't do much but the ones that are in the spokes can help as well.


----------



## placebo398 (May 12, 2011)

Yea I need to take mine off of my wheels.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

mhoran89 said:


> Good point with the backpack, however on a street the bobbing motion a set of pedals with reflectors make is extremely distinctive, and screams "I am a biker, don't hit me!"
> 
> The little reflectors on the front and rear really don't do much but the ones that are in the spokes can help as well.


Completely agree. Last week on the way to work there was a guy riding his bike with a black hoody on in a dark spot in the road. The only thing that stuck out, and quite brightly I will add, was the pedal reflectors bobbing up and down.

The guy seemed to be riding in the right lane without a care too lol.

Apparently they have plans to put in a bike path on that stretch of road in the next couple of years, there isn't even a sidewalk at the moment.


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

Just bought an '11 3700 Disc yesterday.

Brought it home, and before even riding ti I took off all the reflectors, kickstand, and warning labels.


----------



## PnkCrnk (Nov 25, 2010)

The pedal reflectors do work. I see them when I'm driving at night.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

FalloutMan said:


> To all the new people out there:
> Please remove all the reflectors from your bikes including the ones on the spokes and in your pedals before you ride on the trails. They WILL come off by themselves and most likely on the trails that we sometimes have to fight hard to keep open. Found this one on a hike today on a popular place for new people since its fairly level.


Did you at least pick it up and throw it in a trash bin at the trailhead... or home?

Are you part of the problem, or part of the solution?


----------

